# Outdoor green oak, oil suggestion?



## Joints (16 Sep 2009)

Hi guys,

Just finishing a bit of work for a cafe making some outdoor garden furniture out of green oak. A few bench's and some tables.

The legs and seats are made from oak and the backs of the bench's are made from boards of cedar.

My question is, the client wants to use a fairly eco friendly oil (aka not pure chemical badness) that will work well on out door furniture.

Would Danish or just standard Liberon finishing oil be up for the task?

It can't be too expensive because there is quite a big surface area to cover.

Thanks, George


----------



## Derek Willis. (16 Sep 2009)

Raw linseed is my choice for this, several coats over a few days will give a long protection time and it is pleasing to the eye.
Derek.


----------



## yetloh (16 Sep 2009)

On outdoor oak any finish is pretty temporary and purely cosmetic as it survives so well anyway. Why not just leave it to turn that nice silvery colour - the most eco friendly option of all?

Jim


----------



## Triggaaar (27 Sep 2009)

If you choose to leave it to go naturally silver/grey, you might want to apply linseed to some ends to prevent them drying out to quickly, so the wood is less prone to twisting etc.


----------



## Ironballs (27 Sep 2009)

Jim and Trig have the answers I think, I'm planning to do a little outdoor oak furniture next year and don't intend on applying any finish. I have to re-do the pine bench in varnish every year here, it's a right PITA


----------

